# Anyone into meditation?



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to check if any other forum members are into meditation?

I've been under quite a bit of stress these couple of months and also suffering from Anxiety.
I tried a bit of guided meditation off YouTube - 20 mins in the morning and 20 mins in the evening. Seemed to really help me calm the chatter in my mind and helps with "mindfulness" as they call it.

Just wanted to see if anyone else had experiences with meditation - good or bad?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Used it in the past, found it a bit hit and miss but certainly relaxing and de-stressing.

Are you using a soundtrack with BWE?


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

My son was introduced to it when he started to get panic attacks and anxiety in his early 20’s.
Really helped him, now he does it as needed when stressed or anxious.
He thinks I should try it as I get worked up easily.
If it helps you, defo keep it up..


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got Headspace free for a year through work. I enjoy it, like learning the techniques, but ultimately prefer my BJJ Yoga app. Similar mindfulness thing but also feel physically better.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

On and off for decades, look up wim hof on YT you may find it helpful.


----------



## autonoob (Jun 1, 2020)

I do it every time I feel stress from work, and I find it really effective.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I've tried, but I find that my mind is generally too active and bounces from thought to thought and never calms down.

However, I have recently started Julia Cameron's 'Morning Pages'. There's a short book out there on 'how' to do them, but I've found articles like this more useful: https://www.chriswinfield.com/morning-pages/

Essentially, you get a notepad and a pen (don't do it in digital format) and you then proceed to write three pages per day of ANYTHING that comes into your mind.

This can be as dark, grim, funny, or pleasant as you like.

I've personally found this extremely powerful so far. Some people meditate beforehand, but I've found that if I start writing, my 'brain dump' usually flows.

However, if I haven't got any thoughts in my mind at that moment, or I feel something is potentially lingering that should be addressed brought to the forefront, I close my eyes and think, which is pretty much meditation.

I know it sounds like it might not be for everyone, but I do genuinely advise giving it a try, particularly if you have an over-active mind like I do.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Breathing meditation and or with 'body scan' can be good, just concentrate on your body, helped me with tolerating & accepting pain, also in stressful situations when diving, although this was used with 'intense focus' - stare/study scrutinise something, even e.g your hand - looking at the creases / patterns in a small area of skin or a very small area of rock /reef as the 'intense' concentration takes your mind of just about all other things and helps it calm down. It works or has done for me when getting breathless / panicky during exertion and the surface is 'too' far away!


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Thought i would update this thread as its been a while.
Thanks to all who responded by the way.

I ended up subscribing the the headspace App so have been meditating around twice a day for the past month. This has helped alot.
I also started doing Joe Wicks 20 min high intensity workouts every morning, Mon - Fri, rest day on Sat and a brisk 1 hour walk on Sundays. (today was my 4th week of Joe Wicks - stuck to it without fail!)

One of the biggest breakthroughs was identifying my kind of Anxiety as being "High Functioning Anxiety". Although not an official term, its like a sub group in the "Generalised Anxiety Disorder" umbrella.
Reading about High Functioning Anxiety has helped me answer so many questions regarding my behaviour, my thought process, how others think etc.

My anxiety is still there but im in a much better place than i was a month ago.

Its still a work in progress and no doubt these changes ive made will continue to be part of my daily life from now on.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Good for you Rich, hope you keep it up.
Atb
Mand


----------

